

IOS App Accessibility - Isofarro
http://www.nomensa.com/blog/2011/ios-app-accessibility/

======
Hagelin
Also read: [http://mattgemmell.com/2010/12/19/accessibility-for-
iphone-a...](http://mattgemmell.com/2010/12/19/accessibility-for-iphone-and-
ipad-apps)

